# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy in CNC >  [S] Làm ẻm máy in 3D

## solero

Dự định làm em máy in 3D đã lâu, mục đích là in mấy cái ...toy cho dân Ép-ây, nay thời cơ đã đến em hướng dẫn ku em làm ẻm máy in 3D báo cáo tốt nghiệp.

Kiểu: RepRap - RAMPS 1.4Dạng máy in: H-frame - Dual ZChất liệu: Nhôm định hình và nhôm tấmTruyền động: Dây đai, Vit inoxDriver: A4988 TinyMotor: Step đồng nát các loại

Tiêu chí: Vì có nhiều khó khăn nên *những thứ gì không mua được mới DIY* 

Tập kết linh kiện:

----------

anhcos, conga, Gamo, kametoco

----------


## Gamo

> Tiêu chí: Vì có nhiều khó khăn nên *những thứ gì không mua được mới DIY* 
> 
> Tập kết linh kiện:


Đúng là phong thái đại da có khác!!!

----------

solero

----------


## solero

Từ tấm nhôm đồng nát có sẵn. Em vẽ cái mặt trên Aspire:

----------


## racing boy

Dự định làm em máy in 3D đã lâu, mục đích là in mấy cái ...toy cho dân Ép-ây, nay thời cơ đã đến em hướng dẫn ku em làm ẻm máy in 3D báo cáo tốt nghiệp.


dc đấy đang có một lô kon rung điện thoại xuống anh em liên kết làm ăn nha, hehe

----------


## solero

Vẽ xong cho lên con máy cùi cắt nghịch tí.

----------


## solero

Đây là ray trượt cho em nó:

----------

nhatson

----------


## jimmyli

solero sài soft phiên bản cũ vậy lấy bản mới không em gửi :3 Aspire V8.0  :Big Grin:

----------


## solero

> solero sài soft phiên bản cũ vậy lấy bản mới không em gửi :3 Aspire V8.0


Vậy mà cũng phải họi  :Smile:  . Jim send cho Kem nhé.

----------


## solero

Phay xong thử lên hình phát, may quá vừa khít  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy ông toàn chém gió , nó mà không vừa khít lấy dũa ra mà dũa lòi chuột luôn chứ mà may mắn cái quái gì.

----------

cuong, Gamo

----------


## solero

Vậy nên mới nói là may.

----------


## vietnamcnc

> mấy ông toàn chém gió , nó mà không vừa khít lấy dũa ra mà dũa lòi chuột luôn chứ mà may mắn cái quái gì.


Lão Nam Ròm không biết tận hưởng thú vui chém gió gì hết!

Chém là phải chém mỏi tay nhưng đừng lòi chuột!

Chừa lại tí sức làm anh hùng bàn phím!

----------

Nam CNC, nhatson, solero

----------


## solero

Buồn buồn chán chán lại lôi máy ra làm tí accessories cho ẻm ấy.

----------


## nhatson

đầu in tính sao cụ kem ơi?

b.r

----------


## sunan2105

tương tự như các máy khắc gỗ, phần mềm dùng để dựng hình là jdpaint, artcam... chạy máy bằng ncstudio, mach3
các cụ dùng phần mềm nào cho các máy dựng này vậy ah, phần mềm để tạo ra chương trình cho máy print, và phần mềm để print
em down mãi mà chẳng được cái nào dùng được, toàn demo thôi
Các cụ giúp em cái link, em cám ơn ah

----------


## conga

Nhìn đống nhôm kích thích quá đi bác kem lông vịt ơi!

----------


## sunan2105

ko cụ nào giúp em cái link phần mềm để em ngâm cưú với ah. hichic

----------


## solero

> đầu in tính sao cụ kem ơi?
> 
> b.r


Bẩm cụ theo đúng tiêu chí không mua được mới DIY nên thứ này mua ạ.

Em xin được tiếp tục ạ:

Part của trục Z: 





Sau khi ráp lên máy:

----------

imechavn

----------


## imechavn

Các phần cấp nhiệt, cấp dây cho máy bác định diy hay mua, tôi theo dõi con máy của bác thấy hay đấy. Bác thường xuyên update để anh em chiêm ngưỡng với.

----------

solero

----------


## sky

Hix bác chủ thớt Dựng cái khung máy in mà như máy phay . Em đổi cho bác con máy nguyên bác cho em bộ khung này ^^.

----------


## solero

Em đang bị vấn đề về bàn nhiệt.

Em dùng bàn nhiệt nhôm PCB Heatbed MK3 mà nhiệt không thể nào lên quá 95 độ
Nguồn dùng 12V-30A. Đo dòng lên xuống tầm 7-9A. Môi trường tĩnh gió.

Bác nào có kinh nghiệm giúp em vụ này với.

----------


## anhxco

> Em đang bị vấn đề về bàn nhiệt.
> 
> Em dùng bàn nhiệt nhôm PCB Heatbed MK3 mà nhiệt không thể nào lên quá 95 độ
> Nguồn dùng 12V-30A. Đo dòng lên xuống tầm 7-9A. Môi trường tĩnh gió.
> 
> Bác nào có kinh nghiệm giúp em vụ này với.


Nhiệt độ phòng!??
Cà rem thử nối trực tiếp bàn nhiệt vào nguồn và đo nhiệt độ thử xem có lên được quá 95 độ không, nếu lên nhiều thì có thể vấn đề ở  sensor, hi` phán mò thôi nhé chưa dùng lần nào.

----------


## solero

> Nhiệt độ phòng!??
> Cà rem thử nối trực tiếp bàn nhiệt vào nguồn và đo nhiệt độ thử xem có lên được quá 95 độ không, nếu lên nhiều thì có thể vấn đề ở  sensor, hi` phán mò thôi nhé chưa dùng lần nào.


Dạ máy có 2 thứ cần nung nhiệt và đi với nó có 2 sensor nhiệt. Khi mở máy lên thì 2 con báo cùng nhiệt độ phòng thường thì khoảng 27-32 độ.

Không phải do sensor đâu ạ vì em đặt 125 độ nó chỉ lên được tới <95 độ mà không lên được nữa. Chắc phải về bàn MK1 hoặc MK2 quá.

----------


## anhxco

> Dạ máy có 2 thứ cần nung nhiệt và đi với nó có 2 sensor nhiệt. Khi mở máy lên thì 2 con báo cùng nhiệt độ phòng thường thì khoảng 27-32 độ.
> 
> Không phải do sensor đâu ạ vì em đặt 125 độ nó chỉ lên được tới <95 độ mà không lên được nữa. Chắc phải về bàn MK1 hoặc MK2 quá.


Cem đã thử cấp nguồn cho bàn nhiệt không qua bộ controller để xem nó có thể lên đc bao nhiêu độ chưa ( mình nên test riêng nó để biết chắc là do nó hay do cái gì)?? Nếu rồi mà vẫn thấp thì tăng nguồn cấp cho bàn nhiệt lên thử.

----------


## nhatson

> Dạ máy có 2 thứ cần nung nhiệt và đi với nó có 2 sensor nhiệt. Khi mở máy lên thì 2 con báo cùng nhiệt độ phòng thường thì khoảng 27-32 độ.
> 
> Không phải do sensor đâu ạ vì em đặt 125 độ nó chỉ lên được tới <95 độ mà không lên được nữa. Chắc phải về bàn MK1 hoặc MK2 quá.


em nghĩ 1 là sensor nhiệt có vấn đề, 2 là calip con sensor có vấn đề

----------


## jimmyli

bạn kiểm tra con fet lái thử nên thay bằng con xịn hơn :v hình như mạch này nó sài con IRF540 đúng không nếu đúng thì cẩn thận bị nổ banh ta long đấy

----------


## sky

Bác cần sửa để nó in được hay sửa để có thể đặt nhiệt độ cái bed lên 120 độ ?

Nếu để đặt cái bed lên 120 độ thì (trong trường hợp dùng marlin) bác xem bỏ cái giới hạn trên của Bed trong thiết lập chưa.
Nếu để in thì bác để nguyên đấy nếu ko muốn thay Bed mới. Đặt 120 độ bác in xong 1 sản phẩm cái bed còn sống thì nó là bất tử rồi ^^. In bằng nhựa pla Bed sét 70 độ. In abs khoảng 80-90 độ là kịch thủ. In 3D 1 sản phẩm cỡ cái ổ cứng mất khoảng 5 tiếng bác set 120 độ thì chắc được 1 sp em nó cũng ra đi. ^^

----------


## Lenamhai

Máy in 3D mà cứ tưởng máy làm nữ trang, kiên cố quá, hoành tráng quá

----------

solero

----------


## racing boy

> Em đang bị vấn đề về bàn nhiệt.
> 
> Em dùng bàn nhiệt nhôm PCB Heatbed MK3 mà nhiệt không thể nào lên quá 95 độ
> Nguồn dùng 12V-30A. Đo dòng lên xuống tầm 7-9A. Môi trường tĩnh gió.
> 
> Bác nào có kinh nghiệm giúp em vụ này với.


hum nay xem ms thấy bác dùng miếng nhôm to bự bên dưới làm đế sợ nó bức xạ hết xuống chắc mất nhiệt ở vụ này rồi

----------

